# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Kenget e Nizameve

## Leila

*KAM NJE MIKE NJE LANETE*

Kam nje mike, nje lanete,
dhe nizam s'me le te vete,
me thote: - Merrem me vete!
Ku te te shpie lanete,
mo u' jam asqer per vete,
me ka dovleti me vete,
veshure me salltanete,
me dyfek e bajonete,
cante shpine dhe elmete.

Dhemblan, Tepelene, 1952

*BUZEKUQE LYER ME BOJE*

- Buzekuqe lyer me boje,
une nizam, moj, do te shkoj.
- Udhe e mbare, nizam i ri,
udhe e rruge ti s'i di!
Udhe e rruge do t'i nxesh,
mu t'mjeren ku do m'lesh?
- Do te le mu ne shtepi,
n'shtepi me nene flori.
- Buzekuqe lyer me boje,
un' nizam moj, do te shkoj.
- Udhe e mbare, o nizam i ri,
udhe e rruge ti s'i di!
Udhe e rruge do t'i nxesh,
mua te mjeren ku do t'me lesh?
- - Do te le mu ne shtepi,
n'shtepi me vjehrren flori.
O burre koke teneqe,
kejo pune esht' e keqe,
buka e gjella pa ty s'me haet,
dhe gjumi pa ty s'me flihet,
meraku nga ti s'me ndahet.

Mazhaj, Lushnje, 1961
*
DOLLI NJE VAPOR NGA DETI*

Dolli nje vapor nga deti,
sa i madh qe ish i shkreti,
u drithmua vilajeti,
nizamet i kerkon mbreti.
C'ke, o mbret, me djemte tane,
karafil e manxurane,
qe na i mblodhe nizame?

Jug, 1949

*DOLLI NJE KARAV NGA DETI*

Dolli nje karav nga deti,
kerkon ushtare dovleti:
tetembedhjete vjec djale,
merr dyfekne e gjerdane.
Sa qe vane, asnje s'u kthie,
mbene nenat kallogrie.

Cameri, 1972

*VEZIRI VURI TELLALLE*

Veziri vuri tellalle,
lule more djema, lule,*
mbreti ju kerkon nizame.
O te zeste shqiptare,
n'Anadoll u ngren' e vane,
sulltanit van' e i thane:
na merr malli per vatane,
kemi nenen e babane,
grate e zeza i lame.

Lazarat, Gjirokaster, 1960

(*) Perseritet pas c'do vargu.

*DITEN QE NA ERTH HABERI*

Diten qe na erth haberi,
neve zemera na theri,
qani nena, qani motra,
se neve na mori llota.
Pallaskat si vithe kali,
rripat si palldem gomari,
dyfeqet si dru prej qarri,
ktij i thon usull nizami.

Jug, 1949

----------


## Leila

*SYT' E ZEZ MBUSHUN ME LOT*

Ja them un' e s'jam them dot,
syt' e zeze mbushun me lot.
Diten e xhuma do shkojme,
mu ne Bosnje do qendrojme.
- Ku do shkosh, o more lume,
me dy jave te martum?
Kaperxeva Gurn e Came,*
kur dola ne Qaf' Kallai,**
mu kpun' lotet dhe me rane,
kur dola ne mes te sheshit,
vinin plumbat si kokra breshnit.

Gjinar, Elbasan, 1957

(*)(**) Toponime ne rrethin e Elbasanit.

*MIKE MOJ NE ME RENTE LLOTA*

Mike, ne me rente llota,
te lithc o dy shami korba,
te dalc e te qac te porta,
moj qe te degjojne bota.
Edhe bota te degjuan,
erdhe shoqet te renkuan.*

Drizare, Fier, 1952

(*) Te ngushelluan.

*O HABIP' O DJAL' ORE*

O Habip, o djal' ore
te nisen per ne More,
valle, c'amanete ke?
- Kam nje zog e gjashte vita,*
nje shtepi gjithe frengjita,**
kur frin era, te merr frika,
kur bie shiu, te lak pika;
kam edhe nje gorrovice,***
kur e ha, te ndes ne grike.

Konispol, Sarande, 1975

(*) Gruan dhe gjashte motra.
(**) Dritare te vogla.
(***) Gorice, dardhe e eger.


*SEC U THYE NJE DEGE QARRI*

Sec u thye nje dege qarri,
o Stamboll te djegte zjarri,
po te djegte anembane
se more njerezit tane,
ca redif e ca nizame.
Ju nena, motra, mos qani,
shami te zeza mos mbani,
shtate vjet e ka nizami.
- Dhe ne u mbodhica shume,
grua ti te marrc nje burre,
e te gjec nje zok si une.
- Ku do gjej un' zog si ti,
burri im, o lumezi.

Poro, Vlore, 1960

*STAMBOLLIT  I RENTE ZJARRI*

C'u keput nje dege qarri,
Stambollit i rente zjarri!
N'ate vend, ne ate ane,
na mblodhe djemte nizame;
na lane nuset te reja
si dhente nga Myzeqeja,
posi tufa plot me shqerra,
Turqis' i rente kolera!

Devoll, Korce, 1980

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Mbeçë more shokë 

Mbeçë, more shokë, mbeçë
Përtej Urës së Qabesë
Falëm me shëndet nënesë,
Kàun e zi le ta shesë.

Në pyestë nëna për mua
I thoni që u martua.
Në pyestë se ç'grua mori
Tre plumba te kraharori,

Në pyestë se ç'kalë hypi
Atje tek hypën meiti.
Në pyestë se ç'krushq i vanë 
Sorrat e korbat që e hanë.

----------


## Leila

*DIT' E GUSHTIT TREMBEDHJETE*

Dit' e gushtit trembedhjete,
erdh haberi me te shpejte
t'i biene poshte djemte.
Edhe djemte u mbluadhe,
shok me shok kuvenduan.
- Ktheva koken nga mali,
o shoke, m'u tha kufari,
shoke do xhvishet fustani.
Do na vishete shallvari!
Ne fushe te Manastirit,
do ndertojme vend e talimit,
ne, nizame, do te vemi,
do hame corbe legeni.
Asaman, kajmekam be,
merna me talim ti ne,
tek jane nga dy a tre,
i vetemi mbyll hane,
ca qatipe e ca jezite,
punojne kalem me thike,
i ziu ku do t'i le dhite.
medet, o shoke medet,
sos po vemi ne kurbet,
po nizam per shtate vjet,
per te kthyer det' medet!

Jug, 1908

*ERDH KURAJA NE DELVINE*

Erdh kuraja ne Delvine,
ku me gjet' mua te zine?
Ne male me trendeline.
Te zezate dhent' e mija,
mbene vetem si kerthija,*
do t'i haje lukunija.**

Tepelene, 1957

(*) Te vogla, te njoma.
(**) Ujqit.

*C'ERDH KURAJA NE JANINE*

C'erdh kuraja ne Janine
more djale!*
Ku me gjet mua te zine,
ne male me trendeline,
tek kullotnja bagetine.
Te zezat dhente e mija,
do t'i haje lukunia.
Kjo rrobet shume e rende,
te mba tre sahat ne kembe,
sa harron babe e nene.

Korce, 1968

(*) Perseritet pas c'do vargu.

*C'ERDH KURAJA NE JANINE*

C'erdh kuraja ne Janine,
ku me gjet' mua te zine.
Ne male me trendeline,
tek kullosi bagetine.
Te zezate dhent' e mia,
do t'i haje lukunia!
Kjo rrobe shume e rende,
mbetesh tre sahat ne kember,
sa harron babe e nene.

Labove, Gjirokaster, 1955

*ERDHI NJE HABER I RI*

Erdhi nje haber i ri
te dielen ne bashki,
fshat me fshat nje celebri,
kerkojn' ushtare te ri,
i shkreti qe s'kam njeri,
i shkreti qe nuk kam nene,
te me qaj' hallin e rende.

Lazarat, Gjirokaster, 1960

----------


## Leila

*ATE DITEN E XHUMA*

Ate diten e xhuma,
burija ne Brataj* ra:
dyqint djem per ne kura!
Dolli bimbashi, i pa,
fshiu syt', tha: - Marshalla!
Ku kan' qene gjith' keta?
Keta djem, ku kane qene?
Neper male me shkembenje,
rreze bredhave pa rrenje,
andej nga kullotnin gjene!

Vajze, Vlore, 1965

(*) Katund i Lumit te Vlores.
*
RA BORIJA SHOKE RA*

Ra borija, shoke ra,
dyqint e ca djem kura.
Be izbashi: - Marshalla,
ku kane qene keta?
Mo pyet ku kemi qene,
tek s'kane bredhane rrenje.
Na do ham' corv e do fleme,
po c'do bej' e zeza nene?
Do e shtyeje e reja me kembe:
- Tutje de, lerome vende,
lugati i shtepise tene!

Terbac, Vlore, 1953

*ATE DITEN E XHUMA*

Ate diten e xhuma,
borija ne Brataj ra,
njeqint djem per ne kura.
Ku jan' rritur gjith' keta?
Me qull' e me lakera.
O bymbash te plaste mushka,
pse veshtron ato bardhushka,
bardhushkat e fshatite,
me kallem surratite.

Gorisht, Vlore, 1968

----------


## Leila

*DOLLI NJE PISE KA DETI*

Dolli nje pise* ka deti,
thane ish Sulltan Mehmeti,
thosh te shpijne djelt' perpjeti.
Djelte te mire sec jane,
zotesi per lufte kane kane.
Mu ne post e hyqymetit
mbledhur asqer' i dovletit.
Muderrizi tha nje fjale:
- Neve djelmte nuk i japme,
ketu do e derdhim gjakne,
fora kellecin e kreu:
- Lufte sa te tundet dheu.

Margellec, Cameri, 1957

(*) Erresire. Ben aluzion te urdheri per thirrjen nen arme.

*NE TE ZINJTE KU DO VEMI*

Ardhi teli nga Stambolli,
obobo!*
- Ka ngritur krye Jemeni!
Gegeri e Toskeri
shkuan djemte ne Turqi
Ne Sarande e gjer ne Vlore
mbushur deti me vapore,
nentedhete e dy tabore.
Ne te zinjte ku do vemi?
Shoket i mbajti Jemeni.
Jemen, i shkreti Jemen,
sec i le nenat pa djem!

Shamoll, Korce, 1980

(*) Perseritet pas c'do vargu.

*NE SARANDE E NE VLORE*

Ne Sarande e ne Vlore,
u mbush deti plot pampore.
Nje pampor u hoth ne skele,
me dy tre barjak te verdhe.
Dovleti dergoi Lavere,
ne Berat e mblodh asqere,
ben tarsil xhebehanene,
asqer nisi per Jemene.
O Jemen, o gjec belane,
mbajte shume shqipetare,
o Jemen, i shkreti Jemen,
na i le nenat pa djem!

Zogas, Skrapar, 1970

*ERDHI URDHERI NGA MBRETI*

Erdhi urdheri nga mbreti,
dale, dale,*
qe te shkoj ushtar i shkreti.
Qysh do besh, o ngjale deti,
sa te kthehem un' i shkreti?

Dukat, Vlore, 1954

(*) Perseritet pas c'do vargu.

----------


## Leila

*C'E PRURI MIRJALLA LANENE*

C'e pru, shoke, mirjallane?
Te Rrapi* hapi fermane,
kerkon bejkaje kurane,
do redif' e do nizame!
C'e pru mirjalla lanene?
A u djeksh, moj Tepelene,
qe s'e tunde dhe nje here.
na muarne djemt levene,
u dhane perpjet' Jemene,
te piqet buka ne djelle,
vane tutje e me s'u kthene!

Dhemblan, Tepelene, 1956

(*) Te Rrapi i Mesaplikut, qender midis Lopesit, Kurveleshit, dhe Lumit te Vlores.

*MBLIDHI SHOKE TE KENDOJME*

Mblidhi shoke te kendojme,
se ne neser do te shkojme,
Berane to ta kaptojme,
Fushe Manastir qendrojme,
sheshojme vend' e talimit,
bejme divan' e vezirit.
Ne pyecin nenet per ne:
mbajme kofinat me dhe.
Ju nene per ne mos qani,
se ne na mori nizami.

Therepel, Skrapar, 1952
*NGA HALLI MOTER NGA HALLI*

Nga halli moter nga halli,
nga halli me iku djali,
nga halli mori Morene
dhe me la nusen te re,
edhe mua ne qoshe,
kercure, si qe me she.

Erind, Gjirokaster, 1958

*MISIR I SHKRETI MISIR*

Ky Misiri fort i large,
qe s'na vjen as fjal' as karte.
Misir, i shkreti Misir,
ti me mban atje im bir.
U djeksh, o Arapistan,
burren tim atje ma mban!
Vullake, e shkreta Vullake,
ti u befsh fengjill e flake!
C'faj te kane bere grate,
qe u le jorganet thate?
Per dite nga nje mandate,
grat' e veja tym e flake.
Shkretove kaqe shtepi,
te djekshin, te befshin hi.

Jug, 1878

----------


## Leila

*THIRRJA DHE NISJA NIZAM

VUAJTJET DHE BRENGAT E NIZAMEVE DHE FAMILJEVE TE TYRE

KTHIMI I NIZAMEVE*

----------


## Leila

*ME DERGON KARTA PA SHPRESE*

Me dergon karta pa shprese,
me genjen qen i pabese.
Valle vjen' a andej do jese?!
Valle vjen ashtu si vate,
djal' i bukur pa mustaqe,
i pashkuari brisk ne faqe?!

Piqeras, Sarande, 1955

*VAJTIMI I NENES SE NIZAMIT*

Rrodhen syte lote
sa kroi uje plote,
bir s'm'u ktheve dot,
u derezeza!
Bir-o te pret nena,
gruaja, parmenda,
gjithe hallet e renda,
po te pres.
Shpirti m'u venit,
te te shoh ne prite,
per lirine nje dite,
o bir-o eja!

Tepelene, 1978
*VETULLAZEZA KATRAN*

Vetullazeza katran,
te vate burri nizam,
merguar n'Arabistan.
U dergon pleqe selam:
- Mire e shendoshe jam,
amanetin si e kam?
- Amanetin mir' e ke,
do vish vete a te vim' ne?
- Hajdi ju pra u paguaj,
dizet lira per nje muaj;
ne s'u a pagoft' dovleti,
do t'u a paguaj nga xhepi;
ne s'u a pagofte valija,
do te shes armet e mija.

Minin, Cameri, 1960
*MANDILZEZA KATRAN*

Mandilzeza katran,
qaj me lote aman, aman,[1]
te vate burri nizam,
gjashte vjet n'Arabistan.
Pleqe u dergon selam:
- Amanetin qish e kam?
- Amanetin mire e ke,
do vish a te vij' atje?
- Une vij, po nuk me lene,
porta me nizam e' zene,
me rri xhandari ne keme.

Sarande, 1965

[1] Refren pas c'do vargu.
*TRI KUNATA KRAH PER KRAH*

Tri kunata krah per krah.
C'ka e vogela qe qa?
E ka hak' e varfera,
se aty burrin s'e ka,
i ka rare ne kura
i dergon ca kartera:
- Ne mos arthca dhe nashtine,
merr barut e diq shtepine;[1]
ne mos arthca dhe ne vjeshte,
merr gersheret e pre leshte;[2]
ne mos arthca dhe ne maj,
merr shoqet e del qaj.

Kurvelesh, Vlore, 1946

[1] Mbas ketij vargu ne nje kenge te ketij lloji, mbledhur ne rrethin e Librazhdit, vjen vargu: "sa te loz' macja me mine."
[2] Ka qene zakon ne Laberi qe kur vdiste njeriu me i dashur ne familje, ne shenje zie, sidomos gruaja, priste  floket. I shkurtonte shume, duke shprehur keshtu edhe ne pamjen e jashtme fatkeqesine e rende qe i kish ndodhur.

*C'U KEPUT NJE KEMBE MALI*

C'u keput nje kembe mali,
o Stamboll te rafte zjarri,
t'rafte zjarri anembane,
c'na i bere djemte tane?
Ca redife e ca nizame,
nenat e grate s'i lane.
Ti o sulltan, pac belane,
djemte tane na u vrane,
kopete shkrete i lane.

Bolene, Vlore, 1955
*C'U KEPUT NJE DEGE QARRI*

C'u keput nje dege qarri,
me aman, aman,[1]
me oi, oi.
Stambollit i rente zjarri,
t'i bjere e ta pervelonje
se na mbledh djemkat ushtare.
Na genjyen per mot mot,
ata mbushen dhjet vjet plot.

Velcan, Vlore, 1968

[1] Vargu 2-3 perseritet pas c'do vargu ne te kenduar.
*MOJ LESHVERDHA TRENDELINE*

Moj leshverdha trendeline,
beje dru ne percellime.
Ckarko drut' e lith shamine.
Moj leshverdha portokale,
beje dru siper ne male,
shoqet s'te degjonin fare.
Moj leshverdha trendeline,
ku e ke burrine tine?
E kam nizam ne Janine.
Ne mos arthte dhe nashtine,
do ve zjarr, do djek shtepine;
ne mos arthte njer ne vjeshte,
marr gersheret e pres leshte.

Turan, Tepelene, 1952
*MOJ KATO, MOJ KATERINE*

Moj Kato, moj Katerine,
beje dru ne percellime
moj leshverdha trendeline,
ikne shoqet e s'te prine.
Moj Kato, moj Katerine,
lesho drut' e lith shamine,
moj leshverdha trendeline,
burri yt nizam Janine.
Moj Kato, moj Katerine,
dergoi karte te vije,
moj leshverdha trendeline,
me thuaj ku e ke shtepine.
Moj Kato, moj Katerine,
te vije sikunder vate
moj leshverdha trendeline,
i padirsuri mustaqe.

Vasiar, Tepelene, 1928

*MOJ THELLENXA NE DAFINE*

- Moj thellenxa ne dafine,
ku e ke burrine tine?
- E kam zabit ne Janine.
Dergoi karte te te vije.
ne mos arthte dhe si sot,
mblidh shoqet e qaj me lot.

Krahes, Tepelene, 1952
*BEJE DRU NE PERCILLIME*

Beje dru ne percillime,
moj leshverdha trendeline,[1]
ckarko drute e lidh shamine,
ikne shoqet e s'te prine.
Moj ku e ke burrin tine?
E kam nizam ne Janine.
Dergoi karte te vije.
Ne mos arthte ngjer nashtine,
merr uren e digj shtepine;
ne mos arthte gjer ne vjeshte,
merr gersheret e pre leshte;
ne mos arthte vangjelizmua,
le ate e merrme mua.

Erind, Gjirokaster, 1958

[1] Perseritet pas c'do vargu.

----------


## Leila

*O NIZAM I MALLEKUAR*

Mbeta nuse e re
e sapo martuar,
ike dhe s'me pe,
nizame te muare;
mbeta kallogre
me foshnje ne duar,
nuk e di ku re
larg ne dhe te huaj.
U vesha si korbi,
gerxh mbi gerxh te qava,
kerkon buke i vogli,
po c'ti jap' e varfra.
Vitet po kalojne
dhe rrudhat m'u shtuan,
flokete si bora,
zemera perveluar.
Po tretem me kembe
si qiri i shuar,
per ty e kam renge,[1]
qe bashk' s'u gezuam.

Memaliaj, Tepelene, 1977.

[1] Brenge.

*SEC I RA HANKUA PRAPA*

Hankoja koken si molle,
krehur e ujdisure,
lesht e saj si pend' e korbit,
sup mbi sup leshuare.
C'u nis trimi per sefere,
s'u nis i gezuare,
u nis i helmuare.
Sec i ra hankua prapa,
si bushtr' e terbuare!
- Ktheu, hanko, ktheu bije,
te shkoje i gezuare,
dhe i pahelmuare.
- Kur te nkthesh, o trim prape,
do te gjesh porten te mbyllur,
do te gjesh zjarrin te shojtur,
do te gjesh stomnat[1] zbrazur.

Pogradec, 1964.

[1] Shtambat.

*DRIDHE E PERDRIDHE*

Dridhe e perdridhe
shamine me lule.
S'kam me se ta dredh, moj,
te shkre, moj shkretene.
Me ate fustane
gje o moj gjerene.
Une fustane gjera
jam e nuke jam:
nje burre qe kisha
ma muarr' nizam;
me dergoi leter,
s'me vuri selam,
me marte te keqen,
m'u befte kurban.
Ja moj bij e nenes,
ja moj tek e kam,
ne krye te odes
ja tek pi duhan.

Gjirokaster, 1955.

*TE MORA TE VOGEL DYMBEDHJETE VJEC*

Te mora te vogel, dymbedhjete vjec,
mos je napolone te te mbaj ne xhep,
ti je lire e verdhe njeqind e dyzet,
kur me del ne porta, sa te ka lezet.
Ky myftar i fshatit m'u befte kurban,
nje burre qe keshe ma dergoi nizam.
Me marte te keqen, m'u befte kurban,
nga inati i tija preva nje fustan.
Me lot sec e preva, me gaz do ta mbaj,
nga inati i tija preva nje qesik,
me lot sec e preva, me gaz do ta gris,
nje burre qe keshe ma dergoi redif.

Leskovik, Kolonje, 1962.

----------


## Humdinger

THIRRJA DHE NISJA NIZAM

*Friti era u hap deti*
- Konispol, Sarande, 1973

Friti era, u hap deti,
na vjen nje karte nga mbreti,
kerkon djelt' nizam dovleti.
Nena jon' na klan(*) me lot
e babaj s'e duron dot.
Ate jav' e kete jave,
na nis babai me rradhe;
nenes me baban' te di,
na u vjen paraponi.

(*) Qan.
*O port e madhe ne shesh*
- Fterre, Sarande, 1959

O port e madhe ne shesh,
c'u shkrove per Kurvelesh,
c'i lidhe djemte si desh,
c'i lidhe si desh kurbani;
lanet paste kajmekami,
qe si la per pas bajrami,
mos i zente ramazani.
Allaj be, Riza be,
ngreu e ne Kuc kerce,
zeri pleqt(*) e mos i le,
se punojne me hile.
Djemt' e agallareve,
jane nga dy e nga tre,
e lane shtegun me ne(**).

(*) Paresia e fshatit.
(**) E kaluan rradhen duke derguar ne vend te tyre djemte e fukarejve.

*O port e madhe ne shesh*
- Gumenice, Vlore, 1969

O port e madhe(*) ne shesh,
te vine djemte peshqesh,
te kerrusure si desh,
si ata desht e kurbanit,
mbene koperia malit,
qajne te zonjat e stanit,
me lot e me djerse ballit.
Ju nen' e motra mo qani,
grate me garjet i mbani,
se nuk vemi ne kurbet,
po nizam per shtate vjet.

(*) I drejtohet keshtu Stambollit.
*Asaman moj port e madhe*
- Lapulec, Fier, 1950

Asaman moj port' e madhe,
me te ryre je e kollajme,
me te dale s'del dot fare.
Vjen halldupi me shallvare,
na bje nje torbe te madhe,
bytym me cyla gjysmare(*),
si neperka kokelarme.
I ben' djemte vergje-vergje,
ca me guna, ca me shergje.
C'i mba tre sahat ne kembe,
c'i pyet per bab' e nene.
Mjer' ay qe kish len' nene...

(*) Ne nje traste mbushur me cyla prej druri me masen e nje sigarishteje futeshin letra me shenime. Per to thoshin se kujt i ra letra, i ra llotua per te shkruaj ushtar. Cylat kane qene ne fund me nje koke te qendisur qe te ishin sa me te bukura. Kjo u dukej djemve si koke neperke.

*Gjunje o gjunje pse m'u prete*
- Lubinje, Gramsh, 1967

Gjunje, o gjunje pse m'u prete,
semur' ini a beni vete?
Sec na ra qo llota e shkrete.
Qo llota e Qerbelase,
mblodhi djemt e fukarase,
hapi sheshn' e Namazgjase(*)!
Namazgja, te rafte zjarri,
farove at' e fare djali!
C'kini, nana, qe po qani?
Dhjete vjet u pre nizami(**).

(*) Vend ne Elbasan ku mblidheshin rekrutet.
(**) Ne nje kenge te mbledhur, ne Slabinje te Pogradecit afatin e te qendruarit ne ushtrine turke e gjejme 6 vjet, ndersa ne nje tjeter qe kendohet ne Porocan te Gramshit kete afat e gjejme 8 vjet.


*Kemb' o kembe pse m'u prete*
- Gjirokaster, 1968

Kemb' o kembe pse m'u prete,
u semurte a deshte vet,
apo erth kura e shkrete?
Erth kuraja ne Delvine,
ku me gjet mua te zine,
tek kullosja bagetine,
ne male me trendeline.
*Kembe o kembe pse m'u prete*
- Sopik-Gjirokaster, 1961

Kembe, o kembe, pse m'u prete,
u semurte a bete vete?
Vjen kura ne Delvine;
ku me gjen mua te zine?
Te shkretat mbeten ne brinje.
Te shkretate dhente e mia,
nashti do t'i haje lija,
do t'i kullosi Dilia,
do m'i sosi lukunia.

*M'u prete kembe m'u prete*
- Gjirokaster, 1964

M'u prete kembe, m'u prete,
m'u semurt a deshte vete?
Me ra llotua e shkrrete,
ajo llotua e kurase,
vit per vit, a lanet paste,
mblodhi djemt' e fukarase(*).

(*) Ne nje kenge te mbledhur te ketij lloji, ne Luarat te Camerise gjejme kete mbyllje, "Mblodhi djelt e fukarase,/iu dha anen dynjase." Ne nje kenge tjeter te mbledhur ne Dhemblas te Tepelenes, vargun e pare e gjejme ndryshe, "Kemb'e duar pse m'u prete?"

*Moll' e kuqe ly me boje*
- Shpat, Elbasan, 1957

Moll' e kuqe ly me boje,
un' moj nan' nizam do shkoj,
un' talimin nuk e dij.
Ti talimin do ta nxash,
t'zezen nan' ku do ta lash(*),
neper dyert' e gjith' dynjase(**)?

(*) Ne kete varg ne kenge te tjera te ketij lloji e gjejme, "Po mu qyqen ku do m'lash? dhe mue te mjeren ku do m'lash?"
(**) Ne kohen e Turqise sherbimi ushtarak shkonte gjate, 20 vjet apo dhe gjithe jeten. Ku e ke djalin asqer? -- "Ke piqet buka ne diell, moj moter," shprehje proverbiale qe perdoresh aso kohe.

*Mjer nuset e mjera vene futat e zeza*
- Burrel, Mat, 1950

Tri trumt e beqarit s'dun me shku nizame,
of aman, aman,
mjer nanat e mjera, mjer ku do t'i lane,
of aman, aman,
mjer nanat e mjera, rrin tu qa te dera,
of aman, aman.
Tri trumt e beqarit dun me i cue nizame,
of aman, aman,
mjer motrat e mjera, mjer ku do t'i lane,
of aman, aman,
mjer motrat e mjera, rrin tu qa per mbrapa,
of aman, aman.
Tri trumt e beqarit dun me i cue nizame,
of aman, aman,
mjer nuset e mjera, mjer ku do t'i lane,
of aman, aman,
mjer nuset e mjera, vene futat e zeza,
of aman, aman.
*Kan' marr' nanat ni vaj te zi*
- Trashan, Lezhe, 1953

Kan' marr' nanat ni vaj te zi,
na i kan' tretun djelt e ri,
djelt e ri i kan' marr' nizam,
na i kan' zan' naten nper han,
u ka dal' drita n'at' Tirane.
Ni selam begut t'Tirans,
te na i hjek' hekrat prej kams,
se na jena t'bijt e nans(*)!

(*) Shpesh djemte e Shqiperise, me qe nuk donin te shkonin nizam, i shpinin te lidhur me hekura.

*Moj lule e beharit*
- Odrican, Permet, 1962

Haberi na doli,
te mblidhet nizami,
moj lule e beharit!
Te muarr' bandille,
ti ja dhe te qarit,
moj lule e beharit.
Nje nate te tere
u dergje pas zjarrit,
moj lule e beharit.
Me kupen e gjurit
tundje djepn' e djalit,
moj lule e beharit.
*Qe ne Korc' e Tepelene*
- Jug, 1956

Qe ne Korc' e Tepelene,
te kershteret(*) nizam s'vene,
djemt' e gjore muarre male,
iken as dihen ku vane.
Ky dhespot i Manastirit
ja fali djemte vezirit,
ky dhespoti i Perlepit
ja fali djemte Dovletit.
O dhespot, more dhespot(**),
ne nizame s'vemi dot!

(*) Detyrimi ushtarak u vu ne zbatim gradualisht ne Shqiperi dhe u parasit qe ne fillim vendim i prere per Shqiptaret ortodokse.
(**) Kishin bashkepunuar me qeveritaret Turq per te veshur ushtar edhe popullsine e krishtere te Korces (sipas ligjeve te Tanzimatit).

*Kershella bardha ne brinje*
- Erind, Gjirokaster, 1958

Kershella bardha ne brinje,
rreth e rrotull me dafine,
me rrush llaj e me debine(*),
brneda rri nje gjeraqine,
ndrit si hena ndaj te gdhire.
Amanet te le mor xhan,
me kerkon pashaj nizam,
ma mban besen a s'ma mban?
Trimi im u'do te pres,
jater(**) s'marr gjer sa te vdes.

(*) Rrush i zi, vesh rrushi plot me kokrra.
(**) Tjeter.
*Moj sorkadhja qafegjate*
- Vasiar, Tepelene, 1952

Moj sorkadhja qafegjate,
trendafil nata me nate,
trendafil e trendeline:
ku ke zotin moj Galine(*)?
Atje poshte me nje brinje,
m'erdhi keq per ditezine,
e kerkojn' nizam Janine.

(*) Emer gruaje.
VUAJTJET DHE BRENGAT E NIZAMEVE DHE E FAMILJEVE TE TYRE

*S'ka me ke te lozij hankua vallene*
- Lin, Pogradec, 1956

S'ka me ke te lozij hankua vallene.
Me ate te voglen fustanmadhene.
Fustanmadhja qeshe, fustanmadhja jam,
burrine q'e pace ma muarr' nizam;
me dergoi nje leter, brenda nje selam,
une e tija qeshe, une e tija jam,
c'llafe benjin bota, m'u befshin kurban.

----------


## flory80

Ku jane kenget e veriut? 
A shkonin nizam ata apo rrinin duke pare TV gjith diten

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Ku jane kenget e veriut? 
> A shkonin nizam ata apo rrinin duke pare TV gjith diten


Dihet qe nizamlleku shkaterroi jugun...Veriu nuk para i conte djemte nizame,sepse nuk u zbatua Tanzimati si ne jug,megjithate te kujtoj Baladen e Kurbinit....

----------


## flory80

Hyj-Njeriu e di. Por thjesht per te ngacmuar pak qe te na sjellin edhe ca kenge nga veriu sepse jam shume i bindur qe ka ka shume kenge me çifteli kushtuar nizameve

----------


## universalisti

ju faleminderit shume per keto postime të mrekullueshme.
vazhdomi më tutje

mirë mbetshi

----------

